# BT-Server EOFException abfangen



## KYL3R (11. Jan 2012)

Denke, ich bin hier richtig, geht allerdings um den Server (der aber über BT mit einer J2ME kommuniziert...)

Also, ich habe ein Server beispiel hier gefunden. 

Code könnt ihr ja da einsehen.

Wenn ich den Server schließe und neu starte, reconnected mein client bereits automatisch, das war kein Problem.
Wenn aber die Verbindung abbricht (client beendet, oder außer reichweite) möchte ich sobald es wieder möglich ist neu connecten. 

Der Servercode selbst wirft aber anscheinend keine Exception. (es wird beim beenden des Clients eine EOFException geworfen)

Wie kann ich diese dennoch abfangen, und den Server neustarten bzw. wieder nach dem Clienten suchen lassen ?


----------



## schlingel (16. Jan 2012)

Zum einen wirst du mit diesem Code Probleme bekommen wenn du mehr als einen Client hast und zum anderen kannst du das was du brauchst ganz einfach erreichen in dem du eine Schleife daraus machst.

Mach einfach eine Schleife die den Server-Code beinhält. Dadurch wird der Code nach jeder Exception einfach neu gestartet. 
Am besten wäre es hier die eigentliche Abarbeitung des Clients in einen Thread auszulagern damit jedes Mal wenn der Connector einen neuen StreamConnectionNotifier zurückliefert dieser einem Thread übergeben wird der dann tut was der Server tun soll.
Dann könntest du auch differenzierter und zweckgebundener mit den Exceptions umgehen.

Dadurch hast du dann einen Main-Thread der die Client-Abfragen annimmt und mehrere Worker-Thread die diese Abarbeiten.


----------



## KYL3R (17. Jan 2012)

Hört sich gut an, werde ich versuchen. Mein Hauptproblem zur Zeit ist jetzt leider, dass ich eine BluetoothStateException bekomme, und mir einfach nicht erklären kann wieso. 
Habe ich in diesem Thread angesprochen, falls du da zufällig auch noch etwas weist wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------

